# Bored?



## Raine (Jun 30, 2005)

Requires sound.

bubblewrap


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 1, 2005)

My bf loves bubble wrap. I have sent this to his office so he can bug the you know what out of his co-workers instead of me now.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks, Rainee.  I found myself giggling uncontrollably as I popped away!


----------



## jkath (Jul 1, 2005)

talk about stress relief!


----------



## The Z (Jul 1, 2005)

Bored?

This site ought to keep you occupied for a while.


----------

